
Announcing NGINX Plus R10 - shujjatdp
https://www.nginx.com/blog/nginx-plus-r10-released/
======
flojo
Is it free?

~~~
kkirsche
To my knowledge, NGINX PLUS is not free, only the base NGINX package is free.

